# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Association White Rabbit - Réhabilitation des lapins de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une petite présentation de l'association White Rabbit, que nous avons fondée en 2014 pour réhabiliter des lapins de laboratoire :
*
Lassociation White Rabbit est née de notre volonté de mettre nos expériences de prise en charge des lapins abandonnés et notre connaissance de cette espèce au profit de ceux à qui nous devons beaucoup : les animaux de laboratoire.*

En effet, la quasi totalité des lapins de laboratoire arrivés en fin de processus expérimental ou issus de surplus de reproduction sont euthanasiés, alors que, légalement, rien ne soppose à ce que ceux qui sont en pleine santé bénéficient dune retraite paisible au sein dune famille. Cela porte même un nom : la réhabilitation.
Aujourdhui, les choses progressent et des associations  comme le Graal  permettent chaque année aux laboratoires de réhabiliter quelques centaines danimaux (chiens, chats, souris, chevaux). Très peu de lapins bénéficient actuellement de ce système, alors quils sont plus de 125000 par an à servir la recherche médicale en France.

White Rabbit na pas pour vocation de débattre de lexpérimentation animale, mais de diffuser le concept de réhabilitation, tout en proposant aux organismes de recherche une alternative concrète à leuthanasie de ces lapins. Lassociation propose de prendre en charge les lapins de laboratoire réhabilitables et de les placer en familles daccueil afin quils y soient, progressivement et le mieux possible, préparés à la vie de famille qui les attend chez leurs futurs adoptants.

Si vous souhaitez nous aider, plusieurs possibilités soffrent à vous:
*** Si vous avez un peu de temps, nhésitez pas à vous proposer pour du bénévolat : Devenir bénévole*
** Si vous avez, en plus, un peu de place chez vous, contactez-nous pour devenir famille daccueil !
*** Votre matériel inutilisé ou reste de nourriture peut nous aider pour les prises en charge, nhésitez pas à nous contacter si vous souhaitez nous en faire don.*
** Si vous souhaitez participer financièrement à laction de lassociation, vous pouvez adhérer pour une durée dun an, faire un don ponctuel ou parrainer un lapin.Vous pouvez aussi aider financièrement lassociation en vous faisant plaisir dans notre boutique!
Vous pouvez également nous rapporter un peu dargent lorsque vous commandez sur les sites de Wanimo, Zooplus ou Pasero en passant par les bandeaux présents sur notre site pour passer commande. Cela ne vous coûte rien et un pourcentage du montant de votre commande nous sera automatiquement reversé par nos partenaires!
Enfin, vous pouvez nous aider à faire connaître la réhabilitation en partageant et diffusant nos annonces autour de vous!
Merci davance pour votre soutien!
Léquipe de White Rabbit.

----------


## ladycat80

Bonjour et bienvenue sur Rescue !!! Nous récupérons de temps en temps des lapins et c'est très difficile de les placer, alors ceux qui viennent de laboratoire ça ne doit pas être simple... Bravo pour toutes vos actions !
avez-vous un site, un forum, une page Facebook ?

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue sur ce forum. C'est vraiment génial ce que vous faites. Merci à vous et bon courage.

----------


## White Rabbit

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur Rescue !!! Nous récupérons de temps en temps des lapins et c'est très difficile de les placer, alors ceux qui viennent de laboratoire ça ne doit pas être simple... Bravo pour toutes vos actions !
> avez-vous un site, un forum, une page Facebook ?


Bonjour et merci pour votre message de bienvenue!
Nous avons effectivement un site internet et un forum : www.white-rabbit.org et www.white-rabbit.org/forum ainsi qu'un compte Twitter et une page facebook!
Merci pour votre intérêt!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bienvenue sur ce forum. C'est vraiment génial ce que vous faites. Merci à vous et bon courage.


Merci beaucoup pour votre accueil!

----------


## Chenille

Bienvenue  :: 



(ladycat en bleu ce sont des liens internet  :: )

----------


## White Rabbit

> Bienvenue


Merci!!

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association a envoyé sa 2e newsletter! 
Si vous souhaitez la recevoir, n'hésitez pas à vous inscrire sur notre site: http://www.white-rabbit.org/

Nous avons aussi préparé une affiche pour faire connaître notre association et les moyens de nous aider: http://www.white-rabbit.org/wp-conte...ffiche1.A4.pdf

----------


## surmulot

Bonjour et Bienvenue ! Quel courage pour ces pauvres martyres. Il fallait y penser aussi. A Maisons Alfort j'ai oui dire qu'ils avaient aussi des chiens de labo a placer (beagles .).Je vous envoie un MP car vous semblez etre la personne que mon veto Nac a Paris 14e m'ait recommande de contacter.. Bravo pour votre action..

----------


## White Rabbit

Merci surmulot!

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association White Rabbit a maintenant un compte instagram!
https://instagram.com/asso_white_rabbit/

----------


## Rose78

Bravo à toi pour tout ce que tu fais...

----------


## Sara38

Bienvenue et bravo !

----------


## White Rabbit

> Bienvenue et bravo !


Merci Sara38!




> Bravo à toi pour tout ce que tu fais...


Merci Rose78!

----------


## White Rabbit

La 3e newsletter de l'association a été envoyée!

Pour vous y abonner, inscrivez-vous sur le site www.white-rabbit.org ou envoyez-nous un mail à contact@white-rabbit.org!

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association recherche des bénévoles partout en France.
Vous avez un peu de temps libre et souhaitez aider à la réhabilitation des lapins de laboratoire? Contactez-nous: recrutement@white-rabbit.org

Merci!

----------


## White Rabbit

L’Assemblée Générale de l’association White Rabbit pour l’année 2015 se tiendra le 28 novembre à Paris!


Elle est ouverte à toutes les personnes à jour de leur cotisation et constitue une excellente occasion de rencontrer les responsables et les bénévoles de White Rabbit ainsi que les autres membres, d’être informé du fonctionnement administratif et budgétaire de l’association, et d’obtenir des réponses à toutes vos interrogations. 


Si vous souhaitez y assister ou participer à son organisation, écrivez-nous à contact@white-rabbit.org

----------


## White Rabbit

Nous recherchons des bénévoles pour nous aider à tenir le stand de l'association lors du marché de créateurs mamarket dimanche 13 décembre à Paris.
Si vous avez un talent particulier, envie de vendre des créations au profit de l'asso ou simplement envie de nous aider, écrivez-nous: contact@white-rabbit.org


http://www.white-rabbit.org/forum/vi....php?f=2&t=369


Merci!

----------


## White Rabbit

> Nous recherchons des bénévoles pour nous aider à tenir le stand de l'association lors du marché de créateurs mamarket dimanche 13 décembre à Paris.
> Si vous avez un talent particulier, envie de vendre des créations au profit de l'asso ou simplement envie de nous aider, écrivez-nous: contact@white-rabbit.org
> 
> 
> http://www.white-rabbit.org/forum/vi....php?f=2&t=369
> 
> 
> Merci!


Le marché de créateur a rapporté plus de 100 euros à l'association.
Merci aux bénévoles qui ont créé des objets, organisé et tenu le stand, et aux acheteurs.

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association recherche plusieurs bénévoles, pour l'aider dans son action: http://www.white-rabbit.org/forum/vi...c.php?f=2&t=62


Si vous pouvez nous aider, écrivez-nous: recrutement@white-rabbit.org


Merci!

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association a maintenant une chaîne Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8W...MGCZN0IBa69D4g

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association White Rabbit a eu la chance d'être sélectionnée pour présenter ses activités le samedi 14 mai 2016 dans une des boutiques parisiennes de Lush.


https://www.lush.fr/


Pour cela, nous avons besoin de vous! 
Si vous êtes en région parisienne et que vous avez 2-3 heures de libres ce jour-là, contactez-nous :
recrutement@white-rabbit.org
et venez faire partie de l'équipe de bénévoles qui représentera l'association (distribution de tracts, discussions avec les clients etc)


Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre aide!

----------


## White Rabbit

Venez discuter avec un membre de l'association White Rabbit au Centre Pompidou, le 29/04 de 17h à 19h30.


https://www.facebook.com/events/989782317743784/

----------


## White Rabbit

Envie de savoir ce que cela fait d'adopter un lapin réhabilité de laboratoire? Faites un tour sur notre page "témoignage" pour avoir les retours de nos adoptants. 
http://www.white-rabbit.org/adopter/temoignages/

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association White Rabbit est désormais reconnue d'intérêt général! 
Vos dons libres, parrainages et adhésions sont donc maintenant déductibles de vos impôts, à hauteur de 66% de la somme versée.

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association a pris en charge 5 mâle de 14 semaines hier: Darwin, Django, Dexter, Dobby et Dali.

----------


## White Rabbit

Bonjour à tous, 


L'association participe au concours solidaire Wamiz sur Facebook pour tenter de gagner la somme de 500 euros. 
Vous pouvez nous aider en aimant le commentaire mentionnant "Association White Rabbit" et ainsi soutenir la réhabilitation des animaux de laboratoire : Cliquez ici pour nous soutenir 


Merci beaucoup!  :Smile:

----------


## White Rabbit

Bonjour à tous,

Quinze petites souris sont sorties de laboratoire et s'adaptent bien à leur nouvelle vie. 


Nous recherchons des bénévoles pour suivre leur réhabilitation et organiser les prochaines réhabilitations de souris. Si vous souhaitez aider, que vous avez un peu de temps libre et un accès internet quotidien, n'hésitez pas à vous proposer pour du bénévolat en envoyant un message à l'adresse recrutement@white-rabbit.org  :Smile:  Sinon, vous pouvez partager pour nous aider!

----------


## armandine

Je sais que cela ne va pas faire avancer le "schmilblick" Mais vraiment dommage de ne pas pouvoir vous aider. J'ai des chats et si moi j'adore les souris, eux aussi malheureusement. En tous les cas, celles ci ont beaucoup de chance et les lapins aussi. Je voulais juste vous dire merci pour tout ce que vous faites.

----------


## White Rabbit

C’est le grand jour : White Rabbit fête ses six ans !   :Smile:  Cet anniversaire est un petit peu particulier, car, cette fois, c’est nous qui vous offrons des cadeaux !
Pour tenter de les gagner, c’est tout simple.
Suivez White Rabbit sur Instagram, et identifiez deux amis qui aiment les animaux (et les photos d’animaux craquants!) dans la publication annonçant le jeu. Deux gagnants tirés au sort aléatoirement recevront une sélection d'objets issus de notre boutique :


Lot 1 :
- une peluche
- un mug
- un stylo
- un badge


Lot 2 :
- un mug
- un sac en toile
- un badge


Vous avez jusqu’au 25 mai, 23h59, pour jouer. Nous vous souhaitons bonne chance !

----------


## White Rabbit

A l'occasion de cette Journée Mondiale des Animaux de Laboratoire, l'Association White Rabbit tenait à vous remercier pour votre soutien qui a permis la réhabilitation de plus de 2000 animaux, depuis sa création.

https://fb.watch/53F_MZ6z6P/

----------

